# Help! Is this a Cavapoo



## harriri2000 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi there, please help me, we are looking to buy a Cavapoo that is 14 week old, however when visiting the breeder today she show us this dog, after looking at all the photos online this dog looking nothing like a Cavapoo, please if anyone out there can please help me it would be much appreciated &#128521;


----------



## harriri2000 (Mar 15, 2015)

Another photo


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Did you see the mum? what size was she?

No it doesn't look like the cavalier x toy poodles I've seen, It looks like a larger version, like maybe a standard poodle x cav instead which if that was the case I would hope the mum was the poodle


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

harriri2000 said:


> Hi there, please help me, we are looking to buy a Cavapoo that is 14 week old, however when visiting the breeder today she show us this dog, after looking at all the photos online this dog looking nothing like a Cavapoo, please if anyone out there can please help me it would be much appreciated &#55357;&#56841;


Unfortunately a Cavapoo is NOT a breed, it is a cross breed/mongrel.

Some puppies may come out looking like a CKCS and some like a poodle and some like neither.

That is the risk you take with such matings.

Also the sire and dam may not be particularly good specimens of the breed which will increase the likelihood of diversity in the litter.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

Awww. It is a beautiful dog! Love the face!
Echo what had been said, depends if the poodle was small or large.


----------



## harriri2000 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi, the mum is a Cavalier and the Dad is a poodle


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It is difficult to tell because Cavapoos are not a breed and, as with any crossbreed, you can get a 'throwback' to other breeds.

However, for a fourteen week old, this puppy looks huge.

I can't see Cavalier really, but I can see some Spaniel, maybe Springer or Cocker.

I would be very careful, that could end up quite a big dog.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Have you seen mum? It doesn't look like what I'd expect a cavapoo to look like, it looks more cocker-like in the face and it looks big for its age. It's hard to tell with crosses tho as every one can look a bit different
Also if considering a puppy older than the usual taking-home age, make sure the breeders have properly socialised it.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

harriri2000 said:


> Hi, the mum is a Cavalier and the Dad is a poodle


did you see mum and dad??


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Blimey, if it is, what size poodle did they use on a Cavalier. Can't believe something that big came out of a Cav that's still alive


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't see a cav in there, more like a cocker. It also looks large for 14 week old cav x poodle. I would be asking lots of questions before committing. Firstly to see parents in the flesh to see their temperaments. Secondly, why is it needing a home at 14 weeks when puppies should ideally go between 7-8 weeks.


----------



## harriri2000 (Mar 15, 2015)

So we saw the mum and the Dad. The mum is a Cavalier and the Dad is a poodle


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

harriri2000 said:


> So we saw the mum and the Dad. The mum is a Cavalier and the Dad is a poodle


Well that is that then.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

harriri2000 said:


> So we saw the mum and the Dad. The mum is a Cavalier and the Dad is a poodle


Did they have any other dogs there?


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Did the bitch look like she has had puppies?

Could be a puppy dealer and fake parent dogs and 'breeder'. 

Looks a very bewildered puppy. What was its behaviour like?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks more cocker to me too. You mention the dad was a poodle a few times, but haven't mentioned what type of poodle. Difficult to see as it's being held, but it looks the size of a fully grown cavalier already!

Two cavachons - the pup is 15 weeks, the one on the sofa about a year old.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd agree with others - there is no set size/standard/look to a crossbreed. Friends of ours have 2 labradoodles - they are completely different, in shape, height, colouring etc. 

Pup does look very big though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2015)

That is one big ass 14 week old cavalierX pup!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Linden_Tree said:


> Did the bitch look like she has had puppies?
> 
> Could be a puppy dealer and fake parent dogs and 'breeder'.
> 
> Looks a very bewildered puppy. What was its behaviour like?


I agree. my aunt has cav x poodles, this pup is the size of her adult 'cavapoos'


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

BoredomBusters said:


> Looks more cocker to me too. You mention the dad was a poodle a few times, but haven't mentioned what type of poodle. Difficult to see as it's being held, but it looks the size of a fully grown cavalier already!
> 
> Two cavachons - the pup is 15 weeks, the one on the sofa about a year old.


But a cavachon is not a cavapoo......................


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Sorry I got all confused on my last post. The first photo is a cavapoo. The second one is a cavachon and not relevant (bless her). Sorry about that!


----------



## harriri2000 (Mar 15, 2015)

Is there a way to check the breeder?


----------



## harriri2000 (Mar 15, 2015)

Linden_Tree said:


> Did the bitch look like she has had puppies?
> 
> Could be a puppy dealer and fake parent dogs and 'breeder'.
> 
> Looks a very bewildered puppy. What was its behaviour like?


The dogs behaviour was excellent very cuddle, how can I tell if a bitch had given birth 14 ago?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

It looks more Setter/Collie like to me. But as others have said, it's sometimes hard to work out crossbreeds, and not all will come out looking the same. But it's certainly not like many of the little Cavapoo crosses I've seen.

I'd be wary as others have said, of this being a genuine breeder. Puppy farmers and dealers have a whole host of tricks up their sleeves to 'convince' you of what they're selling.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

Well you can Google their telephone number, but when going down the cross breed route, you are are far more likely to come across puppy farmers and puppy dealers, especially with certain mixes as those are what are sought after right now.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

harriri2000 said:


> Is there a way to check the breeder?


In all honestly if it's a Cavapoo you want and looking for I would look elsewhere for one. If your questioning the breeding of this pup and the breeder that would be enough to put me off . Don't get me wrong it's a lovely looking pup but he/she looks very big for a Cav X Poodle.

You'll be able to find another breeder with more information on their pups and one that has done health test on both parents. If I was looking for a puppy I would want full trust in the breeder and wouldn't want any worries on the pup I'm purchasing.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

harriri2000 said:


> The dogs behaviour was excellent very cuddle, how can I tell if a bitch had given birth 14 ago?


Active? Confident? Lively? Or did you just cuddle it? If it were very quiet, I'd be more inclined to think it were scared and shut-down, rather than cuddly.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> But a cavachon is not a cavapoo......................


Yeah sorry about that, I corrected myself almost straight after in a new post. Been a long day!


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have no idea but looks a more like a cocker cross than a cav cross to me.


----------



## harriri2000 (Mar 15, 2015)

Linden_Tree said:


> Active? Confident? Lively? Or did you just cuddle it? If it were very quiet, I'd be more inclined to think it were scared and shut-down, rather than cuddly.


He was definitely active and very sweet, he was confident as well, he went straight up to my kids a kissed them


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

harriri2000 said:


> He was definitely active and very sweet, he was confident as well, he went straight up to my kids a kissed them


Your having him aren't you? 

Good luck


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

harriri2000 said:


> He was definitely active and very sweet, he was confident as well, he went straight up to my kids a kissed them


Were there other pups there? Do you have a photo of the mum we could look at?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Agree with the others - dosent look like a cavapoo to me but who knows what else may have been further down the line that would have been thrown back

Were both parents health tested / have you seen the docs as thats imprtant


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

That looks huge, my 8/9 month old Cav x Bichon is about the same size as the pup in the picture, was the dad a standard poodle ?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

harriri2000 said:


> He was definitely active and very sweet, he was confident as well, he went straight up to my kids a kissed them


How much are they asking for him?
Have you kept copies of the adverts saying he is a Cavapoo?
Trading Standards might well be interested - this dog has very long legs for a Cavapoo and is going to be a big dog.... I can see hints of Setter in there.... although it may have come from a Standard Poodle cross in which case it is still going to be a big dog.

But not worth the kind of sums usually charged for crosses like these.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

harriri2000 said:


> He was definitely active and very sweet, he was confident as well, he went straight up to my kids a kissed them


Well, the majority of people here seem to agree that this pup is not a Cavalier to Poodle Cross. He's very big and, as I said, I can see Spaniel, but not Cavalier.

If you're simply looking for a lovable pup who goes happily to your kids, then so be it, but you did ask our opinion on whether he's what the breeder says he is, and we think not.

If you really want a 'Cavapoo', then I don't believe this dog is one.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Have you kept copies of the adverts saying he is a Cavapoo?
> Trading Standards might well be interested -


As a cross breed, trading standards aren't really going to be interested. A 'Cavipoo' (unless advertised specifically as a first generation) can be a cross from a cross (and quite a few are). Genetics do not provide a 50 -50 split even in first generations. And as has been said the parents may not be perfect examples of their breed (I have come across some very leggy Cavaliers in my time).

In the photo, I see Cavalier in there ...the eyes (and the slightly suprised look!) is very Cavvi ...and the colouring is common in Cavvi crosses (peachy colouring/marking with darker ears). And Cavaliers *are* spaniels! (Mine work as small spaniels).

Hybrid = cross breed. Reminds me of the straight coated Labradoodles around ..that shed like Labs lol

Important questions are really - are you after a specific looking dog or just a lovely family pet. How much are they charging (don't pay posh puppy prices). Is the wee pup healthy ie; has there been a vet check ( I'm not going to ask about health tests because there won';t be any). Were mum and dad of good nature? Why is it being homed at 14 weeks? Has it had vaccinations?

Alternatively go to a Cavapoo breeder who will be offering first generation (hopefully health tested) crosses.

J


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes IMO it looks like the mongrel you want, but to get a specific looking dog when cross breeding needs skill by the little DNA helpers lol.

Took me ages to find my Staffican bull terrier.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Doesn't look like a drop of cavalier in there, and if you want a mongrel which is what the dog is (as is one of mine so don't get offended by the term) then I imagine you're being completely ripped off, and by less than honest people.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks far too large to me, be prepared for a larger dog if you buy him and don't moan if he doesn't turn out as you expected


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

This is Penny bechon x ckcs (similar sized dogs) at 16 weeks...even taking into account size of parents speed of growth of different breeds in the mix I still wouldn't ecpect a ckcs x poodle to be that size at 14 weeks unless one or both of the parents had a mix in them. Personally I think the breeder hasn't given you all the info. Your choice...beautiful dog.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

it would help if I posted the pic lol


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

harriri2000 said:


> The dogs behaviour was excellent very cuddle, how can I tell if a bitch had given birth 14 ago?


The mother's teats should still be quite saggy with large nipples. When a bitch gives birth, she sheds most of her belly hair so the pups can feed easily; 14 weeks after the birth the hair won't have fully grown back, so she'll still be quite bare around the teats. Looking at the way she interacts with the pup can also give some clues. She should be happy to engage in play with the pup, and correct any over-the-top behaviour. A 'mum' that isn't the real one would most likely be more stand-offish.

I agree with most of the others, there's no way that's a Cavalier/Poodle cross.


----------



## Delilahdog (Mar 2, 2014)

I would want to check out the background. Are you buying from a breeder or is this someone selling their dog on and if so why? Ask to see Mum & Dad, or at least see verifiable pics. Have you asked about vaccinations etc?
As advised further up the thread, these are a cross breed and appearance, size etc is going to vary enormously from pup to pup.
At the end of the day, if it you like the pup and you are assured it is healthy, does it really matter?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

he's definetly too big, he's almost like my Golden Retriever at 14 weeks. I've got a cockerpoo and he was tiny at 14 weeks.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Personally, I would walk away. OK, you may not be too bothered what flavour of Poo/doodle this pup is, but I would be asking myself, would I want to give my hard-earned cash to someone who lies about the pups they sell? 

The pup does look rather large to be a cavapoo (although you've only said dad is a poodle, not which size of poodle) at 14 weeks. So if the dogs you've been shown aren't the parents, you need to ask yourself where and how the pup has been bred. You could be supporting a puppy farm either here or abroad. At 14 weeks, the pup needs to have had his/her jabs and be well into a program of socialisation - the repercussions of this not being the case could be with you for a long while.

Also, if you can't trust the seller about the pup's parentage, can you trust the information you've been given about health tests? CKCs are known for genetic health issues, and despite what some breeders will tell you, crossing a CKC with another breed does not automatically negate all of the risks. Both parents should have been tested for the genetic conditions associated with their breeds and you need to be able to believe that the results you see relate to this pup's parents.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

is it only looks wise you are wondering if they are the breeds or any other reasons?

The trouble with crosses is you can never tell what they will look like some may look more like one parent and some may look like a mix. i think it could be the mix you have stated as you haven't said what size poodle was used but there is no way to be sure. Personally i don't see any poodle in there, but then that could just be up being so young and being held.

i would be prepared not to be having a small dog if you go for him tho, and also be prepared for one that sheds as in this cross its not guaranteed.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

harriri2000 said:


> Hi, the mum is a Cavalier and the Dad is a poodle


He's a sweety! I'd have him regardless of what he is or isn't.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Delilahdog said:


> I would want to check out the background. Are you buying from a breeder or is this someone selling their dog on and if so why? Ask to see Mum & Dad, or at least see verifiable pics. Have you asked about vaccinations etc?
> As advised further up the thread, these are a cross breed and appearance, size etc is going to vary enormously from pup to pup.
> At the end of the day, if it you like the pup and you are assured it is healthy, does it really matter?


Assured it's healthy? Assured by the same people who are probably lying about the pup's parentage? People who may well be an outlet for farmed puppies? No mention of health tests on the parents? Yeah, right.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

smokeybear said:


> *Unfortunately a Cavapoo is NOT a breed, it is a cross breed/mongrel.*
> 
> Some puppies may come out looking like a CKCS and some like a poodle and some like neither.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you,


----------

